# Future pets



## itai (May 5, 2015)

I have pets but I have a few more that I would like to get in the future.
Do you have any you'd like to get?




Spoiler: ramen!










I would love to get a ferret and name him ramen/noodle!






Spoiler: mincchino!









I would like to get a chinchilla, a girl named Mincchino ( men-chi-no )


​


----------



## Beardo (May 5, 2015)

A Newfoundland puppy, a st. bernard, a kuvasz puppy, a doll-faced Persian kitten, great Pyrenees puppy, Caucasian Ovtcharka puppy, and a Pyrenean Mastiff puppy.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (May 5, 2015)

Fox or Raccoon

http://www.tinytracksexoticanimals.com/fox.html


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 5, 2015)

My boyfriend and I are going to get our first pet within a few weeks, a Bearded Dragon :3
We are either buying one from one of my co-workers friends- he can't look after it anymore so he wants it to go to a good home, we'd also get the vivarium and all that with it- or we are going to get one from a pet shop plus all the equipment. It will be living at my boyfriends since he has no other pets whereas I have a dog, so I don't want him getting to the lizard or his live food...


----------



## Feloreena (May 5, 2015)

I'd love to get a dog in the future. Hopefully I'll be able to get one in the next few years.


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 5, 2015)

In the future I'd love to get a Bunny <3


----------



## Eldin (May 5, 2015)

Honestly as much as I love my dog and cat, I don't know if I plan on having any pets after them (at least not until I'm much older/settled down). It's hard at this point in my life to move around for work/school/what have you with pets. Right now I'm making it work because they really are my babies, but they'll probably be the last for a while.

Some day I would like to have a corn snake again. I had one as a kid and they really are lovely pets. And very low maintenance in regards to cleaning and feeding. I just think they're an interesting animal and a nice calm companion to have around. Mine used to lounge around the house with me most of the time out of his tank.


----------



## doggaroo (May 5, 2015)

I want to adopt ALL THE DOGS!!! Also I want an iguana, blue tongued skink, and a big snake


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

you guys should post pictures of the animals you want!
and if you have an idea, a name!​


----------



## randomkay (May 5, 2015)

Oh those are absolutely adorable!
I have 2 cats!
And they have tons of personality!


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

randomkay said:


> Oh those are absolutely adorable!
> I have 2 cats!
> And they have tons of personality!



Yeah, def gonna try to get my hands on a female chinchilla and a male ferret!​


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

bump​


----------



## Mariah (May 5, 2015)

Hairless cat, other cats, another French bulldog, and a pig.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Colour Bandit said:


> My boyfriend and I are going to get our first pet within a few weeks, a Bearded Dragon :3
> We are either buying one from one of my co-workers friends- he can't look after it anymore so he wants it to go to a good home, we'd also get the vivarium and all that with it- or we are going to get one from a pet shop plus all the equipment. It will be living at my boyfriends since he has no other pets whereas I have a dog, so I don't want him getting to the lizard or his live food...



Bearded dragons suck. You don't want one.


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Hairless cat, other cats, another French bulldog, and a pig.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



cats are v cool.
I've pretty much always wanted a pig since i was a little kid.

And, good luck, hope you get your pets <3​


----------



## pippy1994 (May 5, 2015)

Would love to get mice and rats again, I miss having them. :c
Not allowed to have them in the house because my grandparents don't like them. :/

I prefer rescuing my pets from shelters, giving them a chance of a happy life. <3


----------



## Jamborenium (May 6, 2015)

*dogs*
 either a boxer 
or a Bullmastiff

*Cats*
either a Savannah
or a Ragdoll

and maybe a snake and tarantule


----------



## hollowbunnie (May 6, 2015)

Ive got two cats right now (tabby and a black & white moggies) but my ultimate dream pets would be: siberian husky(had one, she died when I was 13), a lynx!(yes i can dream), a black pomeranian, a tortie cat, a seal point siamese cat, a RED PANDA, and my very own orca whale, not contained in a tank of course, just an ocean friend. And yes I realize some of these animals arent exactly household pets but I like to think of them as my real life dreamies


----------



## noctos (May 6, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> *dogs*
> either a boxer
> or a Bullmastiff
> 
> ...



I have two ragdolls!  I love them to bits. 

I'm not planning on getting any more pets in a while, though. I'd like to get a third cat sometime, but I have plans of moving this fall, and I can't bring my loves with me.


----------



## itai (May 6, 2015)

noctos said:


> I have two ragdolls!  I love them to bits.
> 
> I'm not planning on getting any more pets in a while, though. I'd like to get a third cat sometime, but I have plans of moving this fall, and I can't bring my loves with me.



awe why can't they go? :c​


----------



## mdchan (May 6, 2015)

Another cat (either a black cat, Snowshoe, or a Russian Blue) would be awesome.  I'm fine with any mixed breeds, as all my pets have been shelter animals.  It'd be hard to find a Snowshoe at a shelter, but there are plenty of the other two often found in shelters.
Besides, mixed is better since pure-breed cats tend to have more health problems.

Used to want a snake or a lizard, but...eh, not so sure anymore.


----------



## madokaname (May 6, 2015)

i'd love to adopt a cat or a dog.

i'm not the biggest fan of breeding animals for profit, and i really believe in the whole 'adopt don't buy' prospect. my aunt used to care for abandoned cats, so that might be the reason that i love the idea of giving an animal a second chance so much.


----------



## itai (May 6, 2015)

mdchan said:


> Another cat (either a black cat, Snowshoe, or a Russian Blue) would be awesome.  I'm fine with any mixed breeds, as all my pets have been shelter animals.  It'd be hard to find a Snowshoe at a shelter, but there are plenty of the other two often found in shelters.
> Besides, mixed is better since pure-breed cats tend to have more health problems.
> 
> Used to want a snake or a lizard, but...eh, not so sure anymore.



I used to have a Chameleon and god, he was my best friend.​


----------



## ashjaed (May 6, 2015)

I would LOVE ferret! But I've never thought of a name!

Atm I have two cats and my boyfriend has a dog. But when we move in together I can't bring my cats because the dog is scared.


----------



## Buttercup (May 6, 2015)

i want a huge bunny or a pet snail or a hedgehog


----------



## Celestefey (May 6, 2015)

I want to get a mini rabbit or a dwarf rabbit, and house train it so that it can live indoors with me.  One of my old rabbits, Dotty, was house trained, but... Idk, we never even trained her! Like she would never poop indoors, she would always just stay where she was told (if she started going upstairs or something we'd say her name sternly and she'd just sort of stop and hop away lmao xD). She was super smart! So yeah, I'd love to just have a little bunny live with me. I'd also love a Corgi puppy!  And maybe a lovebird haha xD Idk they're super cute!


----------



## Kanaa (May 6, 2015)

I'd want to adopt a husky, pug, or german shepherd <333 they're all so cute

If I get a pug I'm naming him/her milk/tea or idk something really cute


----------



## Aradai (May 6, 2015)

I want a Pomeranian but I'm not sure what I'd name them.


----------



## Joy (May 6, 2015)

I'd like a small dog and a kitty *-*


----------



## itai (May 6, 2015)

I have another pet I'd like to get, too!



Spoiler: wifi!










a Pomeranian girl named wifi <33 ; w;;



​


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 7, 2015)

I have lots of animals right now, but in the future I want to get a house Tegu and a devon rex and sphynx cat. I'd love to own plenty of other exotic pets and stuff but idk what I'll get the chance too.


----------



## kelpy (May 7, 2015)

Chinchilla because







but no seriously it'd be so fun :3


----------



## KrissiiTheFirst (May 7, 2015)

Probably not the most popular option (I'm not sure, I haven't read the other 4 pages), but I want so many snakes ; o ; 



Spoiler: Azabache Boa













Spoiler: Moonglow Boa











And then of course dogs, I want a greyhound (or two) and an American Staffordshire Terrier~


----------



## itai (May 7, 2015)

my best friend when  was like 4-9 was a snake, i was the only one that would hold him, i played with him everyday, he was my bae ;w;;​


----------



## itai (May 8, 2015)

beep i miss my birdies ​​​


----------



## UmaNation (May 8, 2015)

an 8 week old golden retriever! so I can watch it grow. I hope it is a female!


----------



## RayOfHope (May 9, 2015)

...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 9, 2015)

I also really would love a large bird of some kind, like a pet raven or crow, mostly the raven though because they are larger and have larger brains they have the capacity to learn human words. And can you imagine seeing an old woman in all black, walking down the road to the market with a raven talking to her on her shoulder. That's my aesthetic!


----------



## itai (May 9, 2015)

Wyndfyre said:


> I really really miss having a cat unicorn



me​


----------



## himeki (May 9, 2015)

I'd like a pug named Snuffles.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 9, 2015)

Our family has a Chihuahua at the moment, but I would really want a Yorkie, because they are really adorable.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 9, 2015)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Our family has a Chihuahua at the moment, but I would really want a Yorkie, because they are really adorable.



All yorkies that I've known (which has been three, but I've known them forever) have all been sweethearts. My aunt has one named Mia and she gets so excited to see people she tinkles, but its a not like all over or anything, she just tinkles a little on the ground to show how happy she is to see you, so we call her Mia-pee-a. I've known her since she was a puppy, and now she's an old little girl, and she still gets excited.


----------



## Keyblades (Jul 6, 2015)

Ragdoll kitty, another chameleon (because my first one died), cockatoo, rabbit, bearded dragon, Siamese cat, etc. The list is endless honestly. I wanna have a zoo in my house.


----------



## tokkio (Jul 7, 2015)

In the future when I have a bigger house, I'd love to get 3 german shepherds, a husky, a malamute, 2 munchkin cats, 4 bunnies, and 2 turtles  they'll all be trained well and be super friendly and get along with one another perfectly muahahah 

but lmao thats way too much of course.. and im afraid i can't train/take care of them properly too.. and they might not even get along with one another :^\ but meh we're free to dream, right


----------



## tumut (Jul 7, 2015)

I want a pet skunk so bad. And i'd love to have cats too.


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jul 7, 2015)

I would love a Yorkshire terrier who I would name Penny or a Rottweiler called Draven (after the lead character in the crow) and a African grey parrot (so I could teach it swear words hehehe).


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 7, 2015)

I'd like to have a dog again, but currently I don't have the energy to take care of a dog. I'll stick to fawning over people's dogs for now.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 7, 2015)

I would really love to have a cat, I love cats! or a hedgehog but that's probably not gonna happen~
but well I already have my adorable precious puppy! it's not really my though pet it's my sister's but we live together so


----------



## punyparker (Jul 7, 2015)

i want a hedgehog and a bunny so bad! also there's always more room for more cats and reptiles in my house ~~~​​


----------



## Beige (Jul 7, 2015)

If I won the lottery I think I'd transform my house into a rat rescue! but i'd also quite like to have ferrets or skinny pigs at some point.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 7, 2015)

I want every animal.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 7, 2015)

I've always wanted a pit bull and I'm hoping I'll finally be able to adopt one once I move out. I also think it'd be awesome to have a turtle or any kind of cat.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jul 7, 2015)

I want to buy a Borzoi once I move out. My dad has had three in my life so far. I would just feel like I was replacing my dogs that loved me that are then no longer in my life at that point. that makes me feel bad


----------



## crystalmilktea (Jul 7, 2015)

I WILL get a dog once I get married. My family has seriously thought about getting a dog twice and even visited breeders, but since I had to move away for school we decided against it. I want to raise the dog, so I don't want it to only be my family's and not mine LOL.
*No set breed because really depends on my connection with it, also might adopt


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 7, 2015)

Well my boyfriend and I already have a kitten, and a dog. He was interested in another dog (a husky). So that's a possibility in the future. Right now he has a very large Pomeranian. I'm content with 1 cat and 1 dog.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 7, 2015)

I've only ever had a hamster, so I can't wait until I'm financially ready to get a cat. I'd probably want like...2 cats and 1 dog at most.


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jul 8, 2015)

I want a bear.


----------



## michabby (Jul 8, 2015)

im gonna get 1 fox and 1 deer

- - - Post Merge - - -



ReXyx3 said:


> I want a bear.



u are so cute omg


----------



## JellyDitto (Jul 8, 2015)

Since I'm dogkin, I'd really like to get a dog so I can feel like an alpha  
I'm joking


----------



## Paramore (Jul 8, 2015)

My dream is to have 3 dogs, 3 cats and a parrot

But I really would like to adopt dogs with disabilities (blind, deaf, missing legs etc.). I've seen how amazing these dogs can be and how they are just as capable as other dogs yet they're left in the shelters so often.

I'd adopt all my animals. I'd never buy them or pay for them to be bred.


----------



## Alice (Jul 8, 2015)

a Mcfly named Marty.


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jul 8, 2015)

I have a life goal to buy a Shiba Inu and name it Doge 
And a pomeranian and name it Pom


----------



## Clavis (Jul 8, 2015)

I really want a skunk (with its stink glands removed ofc), or a turtle, or cats, or a unicorn.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Jul 8, 2015)

I'd love to have some kind of crow at a point in my life. I'm also hoping to get a basenji.


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 8, 2015)

A Cat -- Savannah Cat


----------



## mintellect (Jul 8, 2015)

A unicorn

I have two cats, but in the future is like to have more xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ooh and one day I'm hoping I could have a really rare lavender Pomeranien!


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 8, 2015)

I use to have a cat named Little Miss. She was a attention whore. ;-; I miss her. She was so sweet and nice. I really wwant a hamster... however the apartments we live in require a huge pet deposit/monthly fee... I understand if it was a dog/cat.. But it shouldnt be so large for a hamster. /=/


----------



## okaimii (Jul 8, 2015)

I'd love to get another cat. Maybe a Savannah or a black-based calico. I also love Australian shepherds!


----------



## Garrus (Jul 9, 2015)

i just want another dog D:​


----------



## nami26 (Jul 9, 2015)

i want to get a normal gray or black cat...or a pikachu would be nice too.....


----------



## creamyy (Jul 9, 2015)

I need another dog and I was close to getting one if it weren't for my father who disagreed. I have a dog named Kiki and we were going to get a second one and call her Kia and they would have been cute.


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jul 9, 2015)

Well, I'd like to adopt all the black and dark grey(blue)cats in the world, but then I'd have dark fur everywhere in my house.


----------



## badcrumbs (Jul 9, 2015)

I would like to get a dog (any breed, really) and if I had the money/space/time, an iguana. Dogs and iguanas do not mix though so I would have to be able to set up completely separate spaces for them. They also require a LOT of attention, so a dog would be more feasible to start out with.


----------



## kris13 (Jul 9, 2015)

Oh my, if I was able to have any pet, my house would be filled with dogs haha. I really want a German Shepard, a Husky, a Lab, a Corgi, and maybe a Pug lol. I would also want a Bengal cat, but sadly I am allergic ):


----------



## grufflepuff (Jul 10, 2015)

When my partner and I (finally) move in together, we're pretty darn sure that we're going to be getting either a black or an orange cat and naming is Calcifer. My stipulation is that we have to get the kitty from a shelter, which means we'll have to go hang out at the shelter a couple of times to see which of the cats we have the best bond with or get along best with. If the cat we like best turns out to be neither black nor orange, then maybe we'll name it Loki (because cats are kind of like chaos and mischief embodied) ooooor we'll just keep whatever name the cat came to the shelter with. Honestly, I might be more excited about getting a cat than I am about moving in together. 

When we have a house, we might end up getting two parakeets or a few finches. I don't really care for the yellow or blue parakeets, but apparently you can get them in a few different colors, so that might be okay. I'd like the parakeets because they can learn to mimic certain sounds, but I like the finches because they're so little and cute. Of course I have a stipulation for this too: we have to have room for a HUGE cage for them. He grew up keeping birds as pets so it's normal to him, but I hate looking at two birds stuck in a tiny cage. Poor babies.


----------



## Mayor Rose (Jul 15, 2015)

A white/tanish pug!


----------

